# Valencia, where to live?



## minus (Oct 3, 2013)

Dear All,

We are a couple with child. im 32 and my wife 26. we are planing to move to Valencia in January.

My company is sending me there for 5 years.

We would like to buy a flat in Valencia but we dont know well the city. Some friends of ours told us to buy in centro.

After few clicks and few appointment with a real estate agent. I have found a nice flat just behind Calle La Paz. the flat is a 130m², 3 rooms, 2 bathrooms and costs 280.000euros. 

what do you think of the location? concerning the price, do you think that's correct?

any advice? 


thanks


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe you should consider moving just outside Valencia, prices are much much much cheaper and the underground system is very good. 

As an example, I used to live in Meliana, a town outside Valencia, with underground, the main line that takes you to the airport (red line) and only 15 mins or less from the town centre, I think it was only about 6 stops to Xativa (right in the middle of the town centre). 

Prices in that area are ridiculous, you can buy a 3 bed 2 baths for much less than 150,000 euros.

Have a look online and see for yourself. You could consider Alboraya, Almassera, Meliana, Foios, Museros, Port Saplaya, etc. 

I am not sure about the rest of Valencia, but I am sure once you get out of the town centre, the prices drop big time, like in every major city. 

Good luck! 

You can use these links, the area north of Valencia is called 'Horta Nord' 

fotocasa.es - venta alquiler pisos madrid, barcelona casas viviendas
yaencontre.com: pisos Madrid, pisos Barcelona, pisos alquiler, casas de compra, venta, alquiler y obra nueva
idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd be buying tbh, if it's a 5 year contract & then you're leaving

unless you're planning on keeping it as a holiday home with all the on-going expense that entails, I'd say that renting would be a better idea

if you're thinking of buying & then either selling the property or letting it out when you leave - I wouldn't bet on being able to do either for certain


----------

